
Komodo IDE 12 Now GA and Free for Everyone - systems
https://www.activestate.com/blog/komodo-ide-12-now-ga-and-free-for-everyone/
======
systems
I have so many questions, couldnt really find answers for them online

Why are they doing this now? Will they continue to improve this IDE? This IDE
was not cheap, what will happen to the paying customers? Will they open source
the rest of it (Komodo Edit the base editor is already open source)?

\--EDIT--

Found a post on their facebook page, that sort of explain why they did this

"Ever since Komodo IDE was made temporarily free on the ActiveState Platform,
nearly 300,000 users have signed up. As a thank you to our new Platform users,
there will no longer be a fee associated with purchasing the product (although
Komodo Support continues to be a paid offering)"

But still not sure I understand the business reason behind it. They saw a
surge in downloads, so they decided to offer the product for free, and move to
paid support? And they may be moving their focus on monetizing their GA
platform, not sure how this will work

